# College?



## hgat3507 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid or obvious questions, but I just wanted a better understanding on how to go about doing this. 

I'm a college student, and I will be finishing my Sophomore year next summer. I was looking into transferring into a Canadian college (University of Toronto.) I am just unsure on how to go about this. I have done the research on transferring from my college here in the US to the university in Canada. I know I have to get a study permit, but what do I do if when I graduate, I want to stay in Canada? (Which is what I plan on doing.)

While I'm asking this, I'm also on on the Immigration Canada website. I'm trying to understand it, but it's all so confusing. 

EDIT: I was also wondering about if something were to happen while I was in Canada (like me getting sick.) Would I have to drive back into the US or would I be able to take advantage of universal health care while on a study permit?

Thank You.


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

hgat3507 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid or obvious questions, but I just wanted a better understanding on how to go about doing this.
> 
> I'm a college student, and I will be finishing my Sophomore year next summer. I was looking into transferring into a Canadian college (University of Toronto.) I am just unsure on how to go about this. I have done the research on transferring from my college here in the US to the university in Canada. I know I have to get a study permit, but what do I do if when I graduate, I want to stay in Canada? (Which is what I plan on doing.)
> 
> ...


Hello,

Maybe I can help you out! I'm a current student at U of T.

First, in terms of health care, you are covered under the universal health care system. You pay something like $700-$800 extra in your tuition fees for UHIP - University Health Insurance Plan (or something like that). You can use this at any doctor's office or hospital in Toronto. Carry it everywhere - because if there's an emergency and you're in the ER they will ask for your health card... if you do not have it they will ask for your credit card.

Transferring to the main U of T campus is difficult unless you have stellar grades. It also depends on what subject your are doing. My friend went to a university in London, Ont and got kicked out of the program for having an average below the requirement to continue to second year but she applied to the University of Toronto at Scarborough for Psychology and got in. It's hard to get into U of T St. George (the one downtown) if its a competitive program like Commerce or Engineering. 

As someone who knows nothing about immigration issues, that's all I can help you with; sorry. If you have more questions on uni life in Canada, I can definitely help you with that though!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless things have changed and after all these years they likely have. You apply to Comm after first year. You actually need the four intial credits. Intro Acc,Intro Eco,Calculus and Comp Sci. Your grades in that group are what is used to get into the program. 

It used to be easier to get into the eco program since it didn't have a limit on the number of students.

Trying to transfer in would be harder unless your courses are considered equal. Second year would be Intro cost,Stats, Micro and Macro eco. I forget what else. Third year is more of an issue since you usually take tax and law in third year. I doubt US schools are teaching Cdn tax or business law.


----------



## Wired (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe once you graduate you are eligible for a work visa/permit, which last three years. I'm not entirely sure about the details but this is what i remember it as being.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

*Useful links*

These links should help:

Admissions
On-Admission Transfer Credits (Newly-Admitted Transfer Students) —

Health Service

Canada Study Permit - Study in Canada
Post-Graduation Work Permits for International Students in Canada
Immigration Canada - Study in Canada FAQ


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

I can't help with you with much, sorry. But what I can tell you is that in Ontario, it is illegal to refuse anyone health care, so if you don't have a health card or credit card, you would still get treatment. But of course carry your health card with you at all times, it makes life simpler should you need treatment  And you are smart to be thinking about things like that in advance


----------

